# TT MK2 Engine Oil Consumption



## ram1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Hi guys,

New here. Just registered.

Have had the TT MK2 PETROL FSI (57) for a few years now! Wicked car (despite the high maintenance that I've experienced!)

Just have a query and something that's been bothering me. It DRINKS engine oil. I have to fill up practically 1L (or just under) every 600-700 UK miles, 800 tops if I'm lucky.

I've not queried this with a garage as of yet (being a student, needed to save the £s so didn't bother!). But since it's been serviced and MOT'd at a VAG specialist over the past few years - it's still not been picked up and is now bothering me as I'm having to order new engine oil every month.

I have it regularly serviced every year or 10k miles (whichever comes first). It's been well maintained and I don't drive like a typical boy racer (not that there's anything wrong with a bit of pedal!). But sadly, I'm having to fork out on average around £100 on Engine Oil per year. That's somebody's road tax! It's no biggie but it's just the thought that it drinks 1L/0.80L roughly every 6-700 miles. Abnormal.

Also have a knocking sound behind the stereo/dash somewhere at cold startup which disappears moments after I drive off. Maybe that's the oil getting to the right places I believe? I've read other threads around this particular knocking, but most seem to think it's normal.

Any comments or thoughts around this? Would appreciate it.

Cheers


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

This is a well documented problem. A quick search of this forum using the search term "oil consumption" turns up 611 hits.

Here is a good place to start: http://casestudies.atlanticmotorcar.com ... orrection/


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

mine sips a litre of oil every 5000 miles, I consider it relatively normal as I change the oil every 7000 miles or so. (2007 2.0 tfsi, fwd)


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Strange engines in these TT's! Mine uses only half to 1 litre per year (12.000 miles), so I'm pretty impressed. Can't understand why there is such a huge variation in oil consumption. I do have a 25 mile each way commute to work on motorways and would never bother taking it out on very short journeys.


----------



## andyk17 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi,

As others have said a known issue with the pre 2012 engine across the Audi range. My niece had issues with her car A5 or A6 (not sure which), I think 2011 model, serviced by Audi initially and then Audi specialist. After running their standard test, which it failed Audi agreed to repairing the engine. Done a couple of months ago, so hopefully resolved.

Audi seem very inconsistent with their approach to this issue, mainly I think because we are less likely to sue in this country than in the USA. You could always try but given the age of your car I can't see Audi being very helpful.

Andy


----------



## Bone Rat (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi,
I thought this was depending on what engine was present, I have a 57 Mk2 2.0 TFSI with the EA113 engine - the cambelt one. It's needed a new thermostat, PCV valve etc as expected but the oil consumption has been fine. About 1L every 6-7000 miles, largely as I'd expect from any 16V engine. It has almost only been used for long runs, mainly on motorways and is now on 118K miles. Oil changed every 6 months at about 7K from new, no increase in consumption over that time.

From what I've read it seems to be the earlier EA888 engines that had the appalling oil use problem, the chain driven ones. Given yours is likely to be the older engine type it does seem a bit odd and unusual, can't say I've noticed the noise either. Can't really offer a solution but it doesn't seem to be par for the course.
Andy


----------



## ram1 (Jun 4, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> This is a well documented problem. A quick search of this forum using the search term "oil consumption" turns up 611 hits.
> 
> Here is a good place to start: http://casestudies.atlanticmotorcar.com ... orrection/


Thanks for this. Really helpful. Seems like it's a design fault and best option is to get rid within the next year or so  - can't really fork out thousands on a new engine!


----------



## ram1 (Jun 4, 2018)

Bone Rat said:


> Hi,
> I thought this was depending on what engine was present, I have a 57 Mk2 2.0 TFSI with the EA113 engine - the cambelt one. It's needed a new thermostat, PCV valve etc as expected but the oil consumption has been fine. About 1L every 6-7000 miles, largely as I'd expect from any 16V engine. It has almost only been used for long runs, mainly on motorways and is now on 118K miles. Oil changed every 6 months at about 7K from new, no increase in consumption over that time.
> 
> From what I've read it seems to be the earlier EA888 engines that had the appalling oil use problem, the chain driven ones. Given yours is likely to be the older engine type it does seem a bit odd and unusual, can't say I've noticed the noise either. Can't really offer a solution but it doesn't seem to be par for the course.
> Andy


Yes. I've also had a new thermostat, PCV valve modified and cooling fan replaced all at the same time - seems to be a common issue again. 1L every 6-7k sounds a dream, sadly mine is 6-700. I think mine is a cam belt and not chain driven, I think it's usually the 3.2's that are chain driven if I am correct?

Ref the noise - yes it's weird. It also happens before startup (so once the key is turned but the engine not turned on)! 
Thanks


----------



## Jasonl (Mar 31, 2018)

Bought mine few months back it was on 51k and now its on 53k and needed a topping up will check every time i go home to wales to see comsumption...mine is 09 tsfi fwd


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

Jasonl said:


> Bought mine few months back it was on 51k and now its on 53k and needed a topping up will check every time i go home to wales to see comsumption...mine is 09 tsfi fwd


I found on a couple of occasions, my old TT (the earlier engine) needed a top up not long afer a service, not necessarily due to high consumption, but because the garage only ever put the bare minimum in with the service. From what I've seen on the forum and other sources on the net, it seems to just be lucky dip on whether or not you've got an oil guzzler.


----------



## Tom Tim Smith (Oct 3, 2021)

ram1 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New here. Just registered.
> 
> ...


3 year old post BUT 3 possibles , are you checking the oil level when the car is cold and flat , if you are using 5-30 or 5-20 oil try 5-40 or 0-40 or heavier , audi drain plugs have a problem with allowing oil to leak due to probably coarse threads, because of the under tray you can't always see where any oil is coming from or even if there is a leak , I had mine up on ramps after a run and even though it had a new sump plug and washer you could see the oil dripping out past the plug , teflon tape solved the problem you alos need to anneal the copper washer somtimes to soften it , you heat it up just short of red heat and drop it in cold water and you get a better seal


----------



## nigel.baines65 (Dec 12, 2021)

Did Audi do a recall on the oil consumption of the pre 2012 2 Litre tfsi engines? Has anyone had theirs corrected and what sought of costs? or is it cheaper to wait until the electric conversions come down in price?


----------

